# The Gray Tops



## Yankeeboy2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried "The Gray Tops" hgh? Let me tell you if you haven't I compare this stuff to serostim. Its insane how strong it is and the results you get. I lost my connect  so I was wondering what you bros recommend as far as HGH goes


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB. No idea I was interesting hearing more about gray tops myself...along with all the other color tops. I don't understand the different color tops and how they relate to quality or hgh serum potency. I've also heard these all come out of china...I think the key here is trusting your source. I've yet to use GH.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 20, 2016)

Yankeeboy2 said:


> Has anyone ever tried "The Gray Tops" hgh? Let me tell you if you haven't I compare this stuff to serostim. Its insane how strong it is and the results you get. I lost my connect  so I was wondering what you bros recommend as far as HGH goes



How did you lose your connect?



BiologicalChemist said:


> Welcome to UGBB. No idea I was interesting hearing more about gray tops myself...along with all the other color tops. I don't understand the different color tops and how they relate to quality or hgh serum potency. I've also heard these all come out of china...I think the key here is trusting your source. I've yet to use GH.



Let me break it down for you bro. Basically some guy made some good gh and then used some gray tops to cap the vials. Then he sold the vials with no labels or any identifier so all they could call it is gray tops. This means absolutely nothing in respect to the quality of the gh. Anyone can get any color of top they want from a hundred different internet sites. They could have been called purple tops if the guy used purple tops. Now the hot ones are called black tops. So anyone that has "gh" with black tops now sells them as "black tops" even though one could have hcg in it and the other has aldosterone and a tiny bit of gh or no gh at all. There are most likely multiple guys out there moving "black tops" but only one of them actually has the good gh with the black tops. You will never know. You could be color blind and have the same chance of getting the good gh with the "black tops" as you would if you could see color lol

Its the gh world bro...I don't know if there is anything more shady than that. Any time you buy gh you can just consider it being fake until you blood test it yourself. I don't care if your boy bought it and blood tested it and it came out potent as shit and you seen the blood work. You could buy the same shit from the same source and it would be fake. That's how fast good gh disappears. By the time you get an accurate blood test a new batch has already replaced the shit you just bought. Almost no one gets the blood test. They just think oh man my skin is so young looking or my fingers are kinda tingling - this is the best gh I have ever had! You could be on real gh for 4 months and not notice any dam change in your physique so how the fk are all these guys claiming gainz in 2 weeks? That's a rhetorical question 

none of the things I just said are proven to be fact either...this is just based off of my personal experiences ha


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 20, 2016)

At 1.5iu a day for the last 3-4 weeks (dropped down from 5iu) and my igf today came back at 340. Greys. Not that it counts for shit but they get a Thumbs up from me.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2016)

If you know the right people Greys are great and blacks are testing over 98% pure.

Obviously you don't know the right people so you're going to have to find them, you won't find them here this ain't a source board and I don't use GH so I can't help you either.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone else a big fan of "The Wire" it was a hbo show about baltimore back in the day. GH reminds me of all the hoppers on the corner's yelling out the different color tops Got dem blue tops yo got dem blues !


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 20, 2016)

Idk much about gh but they're is an actual brand that comes in a box labeled "the greytop". Idk how legit they are but like every one says, I've heard good reviews if you get it from the right people.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> How did you lose your connect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me bro. Thanks for the input...sounds too sketchy to be gambling that kinda money on...Shiiittt I wanted to try some GH.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 20, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Anyone else a big fan of "The Wire" it was a hbo show about baltimore back in the day. GH reminds me of all the hoppers on the corner's yelling out the different color tops Got dem blue tops yo got dem blues !



Wmd's! Wmd's righht Chea right Chea! Got dem wmd's!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yankeeboy2 said:


> Has anyone ever tried "The Gray Tops" hgh? Let me tell you if you haven't I compare this stuff to serostim. Its insane how strong it is and the results you get. I lost my connect  so I was wondering what you bros recommend as far as HGH goes



we dont have any sources here man.  keep on looking as far as that goes.  

But i hope you learned something with the 7/8 posts you go in this thread.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 20, 2016)

Gymrat. Great tits!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 20, 2016)

Have you tried the Fuchsia tops...outstanding!


----------

